# Can't reply to PM. Access Denied - Sucuri Website Firewall error



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was able to post to a thread, however.

Any ideas?

I've tried 3 different browsers and 2 different machines.

-KP

Additional error info:

Your Browser: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 10.0; Win64; x64; rv:57.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/57.0
Block ID: SQLi71
Block reason: SQL injection was detected and blocked.
Time: Sat Dec 16 16:10:47 2017
Server ID: 12009


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Most likely something about the content triggering the protection.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Something in your PM looked vaguely like a SQL statement. Usually something like the words SELECT / INSERT / UPDATE / DELETE, followed by a FROM/TO/INTO, and a parenthesis.

There have been a couple of examples that have been run into over the years of completely innocuous English sentences that happened to fall into this trap. (I wish I could find the last thread).

If your intent is to send a SQL example, you may have to obsfucate it. If your intent isn't SQL related, you're going to have to find the sentence that's killing you, and reword it.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

These two threads are the ones I was thinking of:

Trouble posting thread
Can't post paragraph, can't figure out why...

If you feel like troubleshooting, you're going to have to send lots of little test PM's or posts with parts of your PM text, until you narrow down what it's tripping over.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It seemed to be a (parentheses) issue...

Thanks!

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kpeters59 said:


> It seemed to be a (parentheses) issue...
> Thanks!
> -KP


I had it happen also. Changed "select" to "choose" and it was happy. (Or it fixed itself)


----------

